# Sally Hansen’s NEW Insta Dri x Jelly Belly collection



## Dawn (Apr 24, 2019)

*Nails that look good enough to eat!*

Treat yourself to a candy colored manicure, with Sally Hansen’s NEW *Insta Dri x Jelly Belly collection*. A sweet new twist on the classic Insta Dri formula, this collection transforms Jelly Belly’s wildly popular flavors into your favorite quick dry polish. These vibrant shades are the perfect way to welcome Spring. Perfect for the woman on the go- one stroke, one coat, and you’re ready to go in 60 seconds. 


















See below for the full range of polish shades from this remarkably sweet collection. 
·     *Very Cherry* Ripe and ravishing, this primary red cream shade is a classic take on a delicious cherry red
·     *Bubble Gum* This party-perfect candy pink won’t burst your bubble
·     *Tutti Fruitti* A confetti like polish adorned with multi colored sparkles will look good enough to eat (but it’s not!)
·     *Buttered Popcorn* Watch a flick or take your tips out on the town in this pale yellow cream hue tinged with platinum sparkle
·     *Blueberry* Sweet and juicy, this deep true blue makes a statement 
·     *Green Apple* Vibrantly verdant, this crisp light green hue delights
·     *Berry Blue* Opt for a brighter take on a medium blue tint and be berry impressed
·     *Island Punch *Relax beachside with a fruit-infused drink and this vivacious violet
·     *Coconut *Creamy and dreamy, this pure white mod shade evokes coladas by the pool
·     *Strawberry Cheesecake *Treat yourself to a pale pink polish punctuated with hot pink glitter
·     *Peach *Fresh and fabulous, this hue features coral-colored sparkles for an iridescent effect 

$4.99 Available at drugstores nationwide


----------

